# Hey, looking for a certain "type" of classical music: an example...



## metalgrinch (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum because I've always been interested in classical music but have never really come across any I find REALLY relatable to me. I mostly listen to video game soundtracks with classical orchestrations.

Anyway, I own this one game and would like to know if any of you know artists or composers who write similar pieces in the same style... sort of a "fantasy" and/or epic type feel, this Youtube video is only about 1 1/2 minutes long. Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you might enjoy this:

Debussy - Nocturne No.1 "Nuages"


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The Planets by Holst, maybe? Some of it sounds like epic film music, some is eerie and other-worldly.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two soundtracks and one atonal. Enjoy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like that soundtrack! Very Romantic/20th Cent. Russian, I think.

The high strings remind me of Prokofiev, but not a specific work unfortunately. Maybe Romeo & Juliet at quiet moments.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Related, the soundtrack for _Fog of War_:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317910/soundtrack


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

you might like the music for fable 1, 2, 3. harry potter games. super mario galaxy soundtrack. Spyro Dawn of the Dragon OST. maybe music by yoko kanno.


----------

